# Another bs.. safeguard call



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

So in June water meter was off, in July new water was installed by city? We did refresh on the 11th, home closed on the 15th. . Got a call today saying I'm being held liable for water damage cause my girls used there 5 gallon bucket of water to flush the toilet, comping the wint and in turn flooded the house threw the bathroom faucets? Went to the house, home owner said refresh girls left water running in the sink? LOL no DeWint order ever placed.. city meet broker on June 30th to restore water.. so I'm lost how flushing a toilet manually I'm at fault? Water was off every vist.. safeguard is really pushing. .


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Safeguard is really pushing for what?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Safeguard doing what they do, screwing their people over! :icon_rolleyes:

U people that still work for them are just asking to get screwed! Sorry... I hope you wake up and smell the coffee sooner than later!


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

We have a company trying to hold us responsible for a snow violation at a property we never had the order to do the snow on. They said that we should have known when they sent us there for some random thing to do the snow before it got violated. The best part is I pulled up pics of the driveway a couple days before the violation and the reason it got violated was because of snow drifts not fallen snow. I pointed out that this is the same company that charged me back on about a dozen snow removals last winter because they don't pay for clearings that are drifted. They responded by saying it was still our responsibility to make sure they didn't get a violation even if they wouldn't pay for the snow renoval.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> So in June water meter was off, in July new water was installed by city? We did refresh on the 11th, home closed on the 15th. . Got a call today saying I'm being held liable for water damage cause my girls used there 5 gallon bucket of water to flush the toilet, comping the wint and in turn flooded the house threw the bathroom faucets? Went to the house, home owner said refresh girls left water running in the sink? LOL no DeWint order ever placed.. city meet broker on June 30th to restore water.. so I'm lost how flushing a toilet manually I'm at fault? Water was off every vist.. safeguard is really pushing. .


Well, two things, one- you should always make sure all faucets are turned off before you leave.

Two- the wint sticker you post, informs brokers and everyone that the plumbing has been winterized and precautions should be taken before water is restored. Might be a way to shift the blame.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Either way its BS! Water meter was disconnected, whats next?.. You are not liable, de wint crew is


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*update*

Ha lol So s/g is the one that said we left the faucet open.. went threw the photos.. only thing my girls did is pour water in to the toilet to flush manual..

told s/g this.. they said we comp the system and by placing the plastic wrap over the toilet that admited to a wint and there for you are held liable for the system.. im sorry but pouring water in a toilet to flush it cause the water is off doesnt justify a wint.. they are ****ing nuts...


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I always return a toilet to the state of winterization*



ezdayman said:


> Ha lol So s/g is the one that said we left the faucet open.. went threw the photos.. only thing my girls did is pour water in to the toilet to flush manual..
> 
> told s/g this.. they said we comp the system and by placing the plastic wrap over the toilet that admited to a wint and there for you are held liable for the system.. im sorry but pouring water in a toilet to flush it cause the water is off doesnt justify a wint.. they are ****ing nuts...


it is in when the refresh is needed, but they all get evacuated with a shop vac, RV anti-freeze, just not a cover. Either way a pressure test should have been completed before turning on the water. You have no liability here. My attorney would be sending them a 10 day demand letter.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

I would tell safeguard and the new home owner that they would be hearing from my lawyer. Such bull****. And we all know if your girls did not clean the toilet you would have gotten a chargeback.

Something similiar happened to my husband a couple years ago. He had winterized a house and because it was a big system he blew the lines out twice for heating and domestic just to make sure it was empty. About 8 months later he gets a call from his RVM asking about the house and how the new owners are upset that they now have to put a new system in as there was freeze damage. 

He fought it and in doing so found out that the realtor who was selling the house had a friend dewint and then rewint the property a few times for $25 each so he could show it and not have to wait for it to be done by the bank. My husband was found not liable and the realtor had to pay the home owners for a new system.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*WoW...*

Shaddy.. and this is what happen here.. the broker and new home owner meet the city to turn on the water.. im sorry but in june meter is off and in july meter is on but off. then i went over to the house and the home is gutted cause they are rehabing it.. there was 1000 gallons of water usage after july 19th.. we were here on july 11.. hmmmm.

I love how safeguard doesnt have your back and was ready to charge me back.. ohhhhh yah not to mention safeguards call was the upstairs bathroom.. home owners said it was basement bathroom.. and cause the sign in sheet shows we were there on the 11th we must have dewint the home.

also water needs to be on for the inspection and appraisal i didnt dewint, so someone did it.. i caught safeguard in a lie and this is why were capped.. lol..they tried to screw us over and cause i knew how to track down the facts i got punished for it....


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

ezdayman said:


> Shaddy.. and this is what happen here.. the broker and new home owner meet the city to turn on the water.. im sorry but in june meter is off and in july meter is on but off. then i went over to the house and the home is gutted cause they are rehabing it.. there was 1000 gallons of water usage after july 19th.. we were here on july 11.. hmmmm.
> 
> I love how safeguard doesnt have your back and was ready to charge me back.. ohhhhh yah not to mention safeguards call was the upstairs bathroom.. home owners said it was basement bathroom.. and cause the sign in sheet shows we were there on the 11th we must have dewint the home.
> 
> also water needs to be on for the inspection and appraisal i didnt dewint, so someone did it.. i caught safeguard in a lie and this is why were capped.. lol..they tried to screw us over and cause i knew how to track down the facts i got punished for it....


This is why we and many others don't work for them any more. It's all became about finding who is guilty and guess who is a faulty guy - contractor. The simple thing that they don't understand, one can only take so much. They loosing contractors left and right. They lost FNM contract in our area while back bc of the crappy work that some contractors did. With the way things are at the moment, they will have more and more of it, not to mention, they didn't even have QC rep any longer in our area. I really hope that someone over at SG is reading this forum to get idea and come up with improvement plan, otherwise, they will start losing existing clients left and right as good contractors can't work for them, pay is one thing and ethic is another concern.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

newreo said:


> . . .I really hope that someone over at SG is reading this forum to get idea and come up with improvement plan. . .


 
Oh, they're reading this, guaranteed! But it's definately NOT to come up with an improvment plan. . .:whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*ha*

I hope they read these.. doesn't make a difference to me. They run there business like a joke.. but your photo is funny..


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

ezdayman said:


> I hope they read these.. doesn't make a difference to me. They run there business like a joke.. but your photo is funny..


I've said it before it is not beyond the realm of possibility for safe guard to have over a million properties in some way shape or form. Just a $5.00 back charge on each of them once twice 3 or 4 times a month puts 5 to 20 million dollars PER MONTH!! back in their coffers and out of your bank account. It Is what they are taught to do find something, anything to take money from you. They have no scruples no loyalty and are ruthless in the pursuit of the almighty dollar. EVERY contractor I have ever talked to that works or has worked for them hates them. I have been contacted by them repeatedly and I'm practically in their backyard, response from me was always the same "why should I?" Wanna hear a recruiter stumble and fumble for words? Tell them to give you 3 reasons you should contract with them without mentioning "we are the biggest". It's actually comical. Sad part is every national now follows the same business model which is why I am so glad to be out of this piss poor excuse of an industry.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*wow..*

so thats why i get hit for bogus stuff all the time.. 5-20mill is alot on top of there stupid safty glass they make you buy now and mfs.. good for you that you got out of the ind... i cant wait for the day.. neither can my wife..


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

I really think both sg and afas are starting to feel there backs up against a wall. Maybe not in your big cities, but they have made such a bad name for themselves and the property preservation field it is almost impossible to get new people. with sentinel. pk, homeland etc... coming thru screwing things up no one wants anything to do with them. I know sentinel and pk requirements on photos would be considered cake compared to todays environment .... I am getting calls from Aim, sg afas always asking to take on a order on a daily basis I stop answering my phone when its not local. 

With afas we have a new policy, they refuse payment on any order I will look at the reason why and If I don't agree, I don't ever go back to that property for any type of work .... ever again ... 


sg, check should be here by Monday... it aint in the mailbox I don't do sg work till it comes in, don't care about my scorecard don't care what a scorecard is. get direct pay or make sure I get paid on time(except holidays then Tuesday)

I even do my part, place ads on craigslist why not the big boys do. explain to everybody who wants to do this.

Insurance, background checks, vechicle insurance, photo requirements, chargeback, returning for free, cost to dump .. what a flat fee is.. when companies don't pay which happens often and they just go out of biz or disappear ... etc.. etc.. I think my best at getting people to stay away from this is the whole recurring grass cut pricing and what a grass cut zone area is for being a grass cut vendor. 

I don't paint a easy picture, unless I really need someone and then I struggled finding someone when I was willing to pay cash on completion ... hardly any can afford to do it ... I tell em all have a good job and do this on the side for a few month ... sure you wont get a lot done but don't put your families income at risk ... 

lets see if they find snow vendors this year outside of boise which boise don't get much snow they couldn't find anyone last year it seems and now both pp and reo gets snow removals.

but to be honest states like Idaho they could really care less about and I know this, sg doesn't even have a field qa dedicated to this area. there is only about three vendors left that want to be Johnny on the spot to lose money used to be 10, and they can't seem to replace the ones that left after they went broke.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*idaho*

You guys are getting a new qc person, washington state will be his primary but i just meet with the new field qc person he was training out where im.

but the funny thing is his boss our field qc person and the qc person in training are a joke!! the story they told me about how vednor a covers 4 states so we cant put him on pip cause we dont want him upset. we understand his work sucks but we are working on it with him.

LOL>> but just to let you know we are putting you on pip cause we found a hair behind the toilet and your work flow is going to go down.. buyers are not going to buy this home if they see that hair.. I want you to go back and qc all 175 homes and send each report to me. ^^^^ the above is true but not this meeting eailer this year this is what i was told.:thumbsup:


----------

